# Lodge attendance



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

Greetings Brethren,
This question has probably been addressed before, but I'll still ask it.
What could be possibly be a reason why brothers don't attend lodge and how would you go about getting them back?


----------



## TXStrat (Mar 4, 2019)

There could be any number of reasons.  More focus on other bodies (York Rite, Scottish Rite, Shrine), personal issues, work issues, family issues.  Would recommend contacting the brother and just asking him.  From there, you could find out what the reason is, and see what, if anything, can be done to welcome him back to the Lodge.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

TXStrat said:


> There could be any number of reasons.  More focus on other bodies (York Rite, Scottish Rite, Shrine), personal issues, work issues, family issues.  Would recommend contacting the brother and just asking him.  From there, you could find out what the reason is, and see what, if anything, can be done to welcome him back to the Lodge.



Thanks Brother and I hear what you're saying. It is our duty to check on the well-being of our Brothers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 4, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> Greetings Brethren,
> This question has probably been addressed before, but I'll still ask it.
> What could be possibly be a reason why brothers don't attend lodge and how would you go about getting them back?


Does your lodge have a good education portion? Such as a powerpoint on some esoteric topic. Something along those line. Many brothers need a better reason to show up for lodge than just to vote on paying the bills or not.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Does your lodge have a good education portion? Such as a powerpoint on some esoteric topic. Something along those line. Many brothers need a better reason to show up for lodge than just to vote on paying the bills or not.



We do have some educational and esoteric discussion. I find some of the topics very interesting being that I'm a newly raised MM but some brothers don't seem that enthused about it.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

I would like to see more brothers come back but I have to find a way to do it.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 4, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> We do have some educational and esoteric discussion. I find some of the topics very interesting being that I'm a newly raised MM but some brothers don't seem that enthused about it.


Thats good, maybe some new members will continue to come but alot of the older members may not care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Thats good, maybe some new members will continue to come but alot of the older members may not care about that sort of thing.



True...


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 4, 2019)

I know of a few instances where a Brother no longer attends his Mother Lodge due to a clash of personalities with Lodge Officers, but they regularly attend other affiliated lodges, these can be the hardest ones to solve as neither party wants to be seen to back down, but I have seen both time and content of what the Lodge has on at meetings help break that barrier.

I think we are lucky in Scotland in that most Lodges will rarely have a business only meeting, there is always a Degree or a presentation on a Masonic subject at every meeting, so it keeps our own Lodge Brethren interested and attracts visitors, especially as every Lodge has their own version of the Degree work, and these can vary wildly.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> I know of a few instances where a Brother no longer attends his Mother Lodge due to a clash of personalities with Lodge Officers, but they regularly attend other affiliated lodges, these can be the hardest ones to solve as neither party wants to be seen to back down, but I have seen both time and content of what the Lodge has on at meetings help break that barrier.
> 
> I think we are lucky in Scotland in that most Lodges will rarely have a business only meeting, there is always a Degree or a presentation on a Masonic subject at every meeting, so it keeps our own Lodge Brethren interested and attracts visitors, especially as every Lodge has their own version of the Degree work, and these can vary
> 
> One business meeting a month sounds like a good idea. There's no need to go over the same issues or paying of bills twice a month. I would rather do floor school and learn more about lodge etiquette. Practice, practice and more practice


----------



## Winter (Mar 4, 2019)

In my experience, the number one reason that Brothers are not attending Lodge is because it is not offering a meaningful and engaging experience.  You show up, maybe have some hotdogs, pay some bills, read some correspondence, complain about how much Lodge upkeep costs, and go home.  It's a wonder some Lodges get anyone to show up.  We sucker these men in with a promise of enlightenment and then trick them into an officer position before they even have the catcecism memorized and then focus on recruiting the next batch of suckers, I mean Brothers.  

Thankfully there is a growing trend of Lodges and Brothers that are changing the paradigm by focusing more on education and fellowship. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

No brother is a "sucker" Brother Winter. Every man made the choice to want to join the brotherhood. But I do understand what you are saying. Like you said there should be more focus on education and the well-being of other brothers. I'm just trying to get some ideas on how to bring brothers back into lodge. Im not trying to bash anyone for not coming. Everyone has their own reason.


----------



## Winter (Mar 4, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> According to my observation and limited experiments, the brethren have to work much harder now to draw the amount of Light that used to flow with little effort.
> 
> This may indicate that the GAOTU is looking for more efficient social forms through which to cultivate humanity.   If so, I have yet to see them.  So I stay with Freemasonry but reduce my commitments there.



I doubt the GAOTU is tinkering with anything. I have no doubt the current state of the Craft is completely our own making. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> The other day at the local library I met a brother from another lodge that I had not seen around for a couple of years.  He said that he had stopped going to lodge.  I said that I had surveyed quite a lot of elderly brethren about the ritual experience and they all said that the ritual is less intense than when they first joined.   This brother said that that was why he had stopped attending.
> 
> It seems to me that the Light does not flow into lodges nearly as intensely as when I joined 35 years ago.  This diminishment does not seem be the fault of the brethren.  They seem to be of a similar quality as when I joined.
> 
> ...



The ritual HAS to be intense. I know it was for me. From Initiation to being raised, I can't describe the emotion I felt afterwards. It meant ALOT to me during each degree. If a candidate is being coached or is searching on the internet trying to find out what's going to happen, it's  going to ruin it for him. 
Like I've said before, there needs to be more Masonic education, more floor school, and the brethren really need to be more helpful towards each other. It's the only way we as Freemasons can survive. I know we as Freemasons can do ALOT better. 
We talked about this at lodge tonight and I will be on a committee to reach out to the brothers who have stopped attending and see what would they like to see done differently in lodge. I personally would like to meet these older brothers and sit down and talk to them. There's so much to be learned from these guys. That's just me....


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

Winter said:


> I doubt the GAOTU is tinkering with anything. I have no doubt the current state of the Craft is completely our own making.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



How can we make things better my brother?


----------



## Winter (Mar 4, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> How can we make things better my brother?



The roadmap to make the Lodge experience better is actually pretty easy and has been mapped out by many Brothers and groups.  have you looked at programming like the Masonic Restoration Foundation offers?

https://www.masonicrestorationfoundation.org/


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 4, 2019)

Winter said:


> The roadmap to make the Lodge experience better is actually pretty easy and has been mapped out by many Brothers and groups.  have you looked at programming like the Masonic Restoration Foundation offers?
> 
> https://www.masonicrestorationfoundation.org/


I will take a look at this. Thank you.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 4, 2019)

I think its easy to blame it on lack of education or boring stated meetings. 
If this where true attendence should be close to 100% in juristictions wich dont hold stated meetings and focuses a lot on education from the 1°.

I think we honestly need to look at how society has changed to understand a big part of the problem.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 5, 2019)

One reason I hear regularly is lodge politics, especially in larger lodges.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 5, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> One reason I hear regularly is lodge politics, especially in larger lodges.



As in some brothers don't like change? Could you elaborate a little more Brother JC?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 5, 2019)

No, as in a small group of Brethren exerting overarching control and yes, preventing change. I have seen incredible men pushed from the line (and even the lodge) by “old silverbacks” who refuse to let go.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 5, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> No, as in a small group of Brethren exerting overarching control and yes, preventing change. I have seen incredible men pushed from the line (and even the lodge) by “old silverbacks” who refuse to let go.



I completely understand that. They are set in their ways...


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 5, 2019)

Great conversation my brothers. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 5, 2019)

It is the intent of Freemasonry that members of Masonic Lodges should be actively engaged in Freemasonry. Historically, attendance at Masonic meetings and functions was mandatory, with fines paid for 


Winter said:


> The roadmap to make the Lodge experience better is actually pretty easy and has been mapped out by many Brothers and groups.  have you looked at programming like the Masonic Restoration Foundation offers?
> https://www.masonicrestorationfoundation.org/


It is the intent of Freemasonry that members of Masonic Lodges should be actively engaged in Freemasonry. Historically, attendance at Masonic meetings and functions was mandatory, with fines paid for absences not excused by the lodge. Active participation in the business and purposes of Masonry by a large majority of those who belong is essential to the growth and vitality of a lodge, and in carrying out its role in improving society.

I went to the Website you recommended...


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> It is the intent of Freemasonry that members of Masonic Lodges should be actively engaged in Freemasonry. Historically, attendance at Masonic meetings and functions was mandatory, with fines paid for
> 
> It is the intent of Freemasonry that members of Masonic Lodges should be actively engaged in Freemasonry. Historically, attendance at Masonic meetings and functions was mandatory, with fines paid for absences not excused by the lodge. Active participation in the business and purposes of Masonry by a large majority of those who belong is essential to the growth and vitality of a lodge, and in carrying out its role in improving society.
> 
> I went to the Website you recommended...



I'm down with this lol.


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm down with this lol.


My Lodge requires a member to call the secretary before a meeting if you cannot attend with the reason. Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm down with this lol.
> 
> I'm going to look more into it...


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> My Lodge requires a member to call the secretary before a meeting if you cannot attend with the reason. Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've heard of lodges requiring a written letter if you can't attend. The SRIA is pretty strict about that as is the SRICF. I'm sure other Orders as well. As far as BL, I would imagine more of the EC/O and TO lodges would be more strict with attendance.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> My Lodge requires a member to call the secretary before a meeting if you cannot attend with the reason. Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 
I like the idea. I'll  look more into it.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> My Lodge requires a member to call the secretary before a meeting if you cannot attend with the reason. Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Oh my!  If only.

We have 500+ Members on the books.  We struggle being able to suspend members who don't pay dues!  The DDGM has a maximum percent that we are permitted to suspend. 

I am sure we would be down to about 45-50 members if we decided to start issuing "fines" for non-attendance! Of course I am sure we would never be permitted to do that in the first place!


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Oh my!  If only.
> 
> We have 500+ Members on the books.  We struggle being able to suspend members who don't pay dues!  The DDGM has a maximum percent that we are permitted to suspend.
> 
> I am sure we would be down to about 45-50 members if we decided to start issuing "fines" for non-attendance! Of course I am sure we would never be permitted to do that in the first place!


That goes right to the heart of another principal of our EC lodge. We have a membership cap of only 50 Brothers. If you have 500 members, can you honestly say you know every one like your Brother?

When a Lodge reaches the 50 member cap and of there is still interest by petitioners, then the Lodge has the option to split with 25 of the Brothers forming the new "sister" Lodge. Both Lodges now have years of growing room.  The new Lodge uses the same venue and meets on another night.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith C (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> That goes right to the heart of another principal of our EC lodge. We have a membership cap of only 50 Brothers. If you have 500 members, can you honestly say you know every one like your Brother?
> 
> When a Lodge reaches the 50 member cap and of there is still interest by petitioners, then the Lodge has the option to split with 25 of the Brothers forming the new "sister" Lodge. Both Lodges now have years of growing room.  The new Lodge uses the same venue and meets on another night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Great idea!


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's what I'm getting at. Why get into ANY organization, pay dues, fees and what have you, and not be an ACTIVE member? Im sorry but im not in this to just wear a ring or just to have Freemasonry under my belt. I'm in it to better myself and try to do something positive within my community and other places elsewhere. This world is in trouble and people seem to not care. But I do!!! And I believe Freemasons can help change things. Sorry brothers but that's just me.


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> Here's what I'm getting at. Why get into ANY organization, pay dues, fees and what have you, and not be an ACTIVE member? Im sorry but im not in this to just wear a ring or just to have Freemasonry under my belt. I'm in it to better myself and try to do something positive within my community and other places elsewhere. This world is in trouble and people seem to not care. But I do!!! And I believe Freemasons can help change things. Sorry brothers but that's just me.


You also can't hold others accountable for your standards of conduct. Just because that is why you are here may not be the reason another Brother is. And they may grow over time into a stronger Brother by their association. Whatever their current level of participation is now.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith C (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> Here's what I'm getting at. Why get into ANY organization, pay dues, fees and what have you, and not be an ACTIVE member? Im sorry but im not in this to just wear a ring or just to have Freemasonry under my belt. I'm in it to better myself and try to do something positive within my community and other places elsewhere. This world is in trouble and people seem to not care. But I do!!! And I believe Freemasons can help change things. Sorry brothers but that's just me.



That is a great attitude!

However as people age things change, but they still want to support their lodge by paying dues and want a Masonic Service to send them off  towards the Undiscovered land.  

There are quite a few folks who join only because they have friends that are Shriners and they have to be a MM to join that group.  I was shocked when I joined Chapter that there were so many Companions that were members of my Lodge who I never met before, as Chapter, Council and Commandary are their "thing."

One Brother who was going through the degrees the same time as I was revealed to me after being raised that he only joined as his Daughter was a Rainbow Girl and he thought it would give her some leverage being the Daughter of a MM.  (Of course he was wrong!)

People have many reasons for joining, not all of which they share or realize when petitioning.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

Keith C said:


> That is a great attitude!
> 
> However as people age things change, but they still want to support their lodge by paying dues and want a Masonic Service to send them off  towards the Undiscovered land.
> 
> ...



I've heard that alot. It shouldn't be like that.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> You also can't hold others accountable for your standards of conduct. Just because that is why you are here may not be the reason another Brother is. And they may grow over time into a stronger Brother by their association. Whatever their current level of participation is now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



True...


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> You also can't hold others accountable for your standards of conduct. Just because that is why you are here may not be the reason another Brother is. And they may grow over time into a stronger Brother by their association. Whatever their current level of participation is now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I just hold myself to a high standard when I'm involved with something. That's just me.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 6, 2019)

500 is unreal! That lodge should have calved decades ago.
Our trestleboard always contains the following;
*** The attendance of all Paideia Lodge officers and members is required. Please confirm your attendance as soon as possible. ***


----------



## otherstar (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> Here's what I'm getting at. Why get into ANY organization, pay dues, fees and what have you, and not be an ACTIVE member? Im sorry but im not in this to just wear a ring or just to have Freemasonry under my belt. I'm in it to better myself and try to do something positive within my community and other places elsewhere. This world is in trouble and people seem to not care. But I do!!! And I believe Freemasons can help change things. Sorry brothers but that's just me.



I agree, to a point. When I became I Mason, I worked a normal work schedule. A few years ago, I had to switch to schedules and now I work until 10 PM Monday through Thursday most of the year. I do try to make it to Lodge when I work days. I do NOT want to stop paying dues simply because my work schedule necessitates me missing Lodge more often than not (and I'm not willing to change jobs...I've been at my current job for 9 years and love it).


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 6, 2019)

otherstar said:


> I agree, to a point. When I became I Mason, I worked a normal work schedule. A few years ago, I had to switch to schedules and now I work until 10 PM Monday through Thursday most of the year. I do try to make it to Lodge when I work days. I do NOT want to stop paying dues simply because my work schedule necessitates me missing Lodge more often than not (and I'm not willing to change jobs...I've been at my current job for 9 years and love it).



That's understandable. Your life outside of lodge does come first. At least you're making some effort to attend lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 9, 2019)

Young Mason's (Masonic age) have other more experienced members to look up to. As they progress, that perspective starts to change. Now they are becoming the ones people look up to. The innocence is gone and that feeling can't be recaptured...ever...

So, you either become the mason you once looked up to, accept the fact that life is evolving or you don't and fade away.


----------



## Winter (Mar 9, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> That's understandable. Your life outside if lodge does come first. At least you're making some effort to attend lodge.



In my opinion, this is one of the fundamental problems with how we teach newly initiated brothers.  We always stress that Freemasonry shouldn't interfere with your life.  That pretty much everything comes before the Craft and that's OK, we understand.  What we *should *tell a new Brother, or more importantly petitioners, is that Freemasonry is a commitment to something important.  That it will take time and effort and they will need to make space for it in their life.  That if they intend to put Freemasonry on the back burner after they are initiated that maybe they should reconsider about joining at this time.  If we set expectations up front we would likely waste a lot less time initiating members we never see again after their MM degree.  We do not have to accept every petition that comes before the Lodge!

But none of this works if we don't hold our current membership to the same standards.  We all have life.  And if your job has shift work or travel, of course there is understanding.  But if your only excuse is that you just don't feel like being part of your Lodge, maybe there needs to be a conversation about how you can work to reinvigorate your zeal. You must have joined for something, right?

And that second part is useless if a Lodge has nothing to offer.  What good is it to put butts in seats if they show up to an uninspired meeting to haggle over a few bills and try to guilt someone into mowing the lawn or shoveling the walk.

I get the OP's argument. I really do.  He sees Brothers paying lip service to the Order but not actually working to be a part of it other than pay dues.  I don't know the magic bullet to fix the problem, but I am 98.3% positive that the solution begins with the Lodge creating a meaningful program that Brothers, new and old, want to participate in as they inculcate a sense of belonging and purpose that makes you want to be as active as you can be.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 9, 2019)

@Keith C  Out of curiosity, what is your average attendance for a stated meeting?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 10, 2019)

Winter said:


> My Lodge requires a member to call the secretary before a meeting if you cannot attend with the reason. Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What sort of penalties ?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 10, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> Greetings Brethren,
> This question has probably been addressed before, but I'll still ask it.
> What could be possibly be a reason why brothers don't attend lodge and how would you go about getting them back?



Our membership is 46 - it is the biggest we've had for years. One Bro is in a Nursing home, another spends half his time in hospital, one has a really bad back, two live interstate, one is permanently rostered on the night we meet, two live in the country over 150 kms away. One is living over seas. That gives us a pool  of about 37 who might turn up. Our attendance varies from about 35 to 50% at the moment. That's really poor, but we've had several working and on overseas holidays so I will be watching closely from this month... We can keep track of them all because we don't have 100 members.. If we did, we'd be breaking it up into some sort of groups to allow the Almoner and officers to follow up.

I think 40-45 members is a sweet spot, and you need most of them turning up..   Like Bro Winter says, at 50 (or 60) you either need to decide to change what you are doing, or calve another lodge..

Bro A - after 15 years I will tell you a secret.. lodge is boring for me if I just sit there.. I need a job.. or something new..   I know I should be saying the ceremonial still inspires me (it does, it does, but I don't need to see another degree to know that.. I just need to reflect on it or discuss it).  I turn up to support the lodge and carry forward the warrant. I turn up to see my friends. I turn up to help (even if it is the dishes)..  Some folk just come and plonk their butt down, grumble and eat and leave because they are "knife and folk masons", but by and large it is this simple, assuming you are not inhibited by work or family or exhaustion, there needs to be a reason to got to lodge and the reason needs to be some sort of value..  for me, it is helping and social, and making Freemasons (the irony of which, that's mainly done outside lodge, not within it)... for those members not showing up, they obviously see some value in paying their dues.. but not in attending.. would that not be where you look ?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 10, 2019)

I attended an Installation last night and met a Brother from my Mother Lodge that hasn't attended for over 3 years. He pays his test fees but due to being a long distance lorry driver, he is never home during the week, leaving home on the Monday morning and returning Friday evening, (I've known him most of my life, and he has always been a driver), he does however attend a nearby Lodge that meets every 2nd and 4th Saturday, so is still active in Freemasonry. Although I would love to see him in our Mother Lodge, I can't fault his work ethic or his commitment to Freemasonry.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for all of the feedback my brothers. Even though I would like to see more brothers attend lodge, can't  make them. Everyone has a reason. 

I'll tell you this... I'm going to continue to attend and support my lodge; and visit the lodges within our district. My work inside the lodge and outside will be done no matter what. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you good brothers in person along this great journey. Until then,  keep spreading that cement of brotherly love and affection. SMIB!


----------



## Keith C (Mar 11, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> @Keith C  Out of curiosity, what is your average attendance for a stated meeting?



Averages around 45.  have seen as low as 30 and around 100 for a District Visitation.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 11, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Averages around 45.  have seen as low as 30 and around 100 for a District Visitation.


You get 30 to 45 members showing up for a stated BL meeting?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 11, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> You get 30 to 45 members showing up for a stated BL meeting?



Out of 500...
That’s even below the “average” of 10% most lodges claim.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 11, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Out of 500...
> That’s even below the “average” of 10% most lodges claim.


Ahh, I didn't read that far back. This is why I would like to consolidate lodges more for a better experience during meetings. We have as few as seven or eight show up. We have 100-something members. Mathematically makes sense what you're saying. I'd love to go to a meeting with 45 guys there.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 12, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> 500 is unreal! That lodge should have calved decades ago.
> Our trestleboard always contains the following;
> *** The attendance of all Paideia Lodge officers and members is required. Please confirm your attendance as soon as possible. ***



Actually the Lodge is the result of a MERGER of 2 Lodges in 2014!  One Lodge had a building, few funds and did not have enough Brothers willing to serve as Officers to continue, the Other had decent attendance, members willing to serve as officers and a decent bank account from the forced "Eminent Domain" sale of their Lodge Hall building.  The Lodge without a building was meeting in the Building of the other Lodge for several years before the merged.

Everyone knows the membership roles are bloated, many are very elderly and can't attend, many have retired and moved out of the area, but they still pay dues and want to remain members of the Lodge where they were Entered, Passed and Raised.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2019)

Winter said:


> Excessive absenteeism can result in penalties.


In my lodges if this concerns an officer he can be removed from office.


Keith C said:


> I am sure we would be down to about 45-50 members if we decided to start issuing "fines" for non-attendance! Of course I am sure we would never be permitted to do that in the first place!


Same here!


Bro. A said:


> Here's what I'm getting at. Why get into ANY organization, pay dues, fees and what have you, and not be an ACTIVE member?


I've wondered this myself. I've seen people that join Masonic appendant bodies just to get the title and never attended or participated. I refered to them as "Title Hunters".


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2019)

Winter said:


> In my opinion, this is one of the fundamental problems with how we teach newly initiated brothers. We always stress that Freemasonry shouldn't interfere with your life. That pretty much everything comes before the Craft and that's OK, we understand. What we *should *tell a new Brother, or more importantly petitioners, is that Freemasonry is a commitment to something important. That it will take time and effort and they will need to make space for it in their life. That if they intend to put Freemasonry on the back burner after they are initiated that maybe they should reconsider about joining at this time.


Great point Brother!


Keith C said:


> Averages around 45. have seen as low as 30 and around 100 for a District Visitation.


Wow! Great!


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 15, 2019)

There is a brother from a lodge down south of us here in southern Illinois that can bring the 3rd degree to life. He can scare the hell out of you and make you feel like you did the actual killing. He knows where to be soft spoken and when to climax the character he is playing. And when in the West makes you wonder if your gonna get past the West gate. I've over heard brothers leaving saying what was that ? A degree or a actual trial. These are the brothers that I admire the most.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 15, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> There is a brother from a lodge down south of us here in southern Illinois that can bring the 3rd degree to life. He can scare the hell out of you and make you feel like you did the actual killing. He knows where to be soft spoken and when to climax the character he is playing. And when in the West makes you wonder if your gonna get past the West gate. I've over heard brothers leaving saying what was that ? A degree or a actual trial. These are the brothers that I admire the most.



I know exactly what you're talking about. We have a brother here that's the same way. It will send a chill down your spine!


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 15, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> In my lodges if this concerns an officer he can be removed from office.
> 
> Same here!
> 
> I've wondered this myself. I've seen people that join Masonic appendant bodies just to get the title and never attended or participated. I refered to them as "Title Hunters".



YES!!! A shame that people do that.


----------



## Schuetz (Mar 15, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> There is a brother from a lodge down south of us here in southern Illinois that can bring the 3rd degree to life. He can scare the hell out of you and make you feel like you did the actual killing. He knows where to be soft spoken and when to climax the character he is playing. And when in the West makes you wonder if your gonna get past the West gate. I've over heard brothers leaving saying what was that ? A degree or a actual trial. These are the brothers that I admire the most.


Since I'm fairly close, do tell who. I know Paul Parks makes a good 3rd ruffian, especially the confession.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 15, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> Since I'm fairly close, do tell who. I know Paul Parks makes a good 3rd ruffian, especially the confession.
> 
> Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
> Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


His name is Steve Poole I think from Thompsonville ? Raleigh .


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> There is a brother from a lodge down south of us here in southern Illinois that can bring the 3rd degree to life. He can scare the hell out of you and make you feel like you did the actual killing. He knows where to be soft spoken and when to climax the character he is playing. And when in the West makes you wonder if your gonna get past the West gate. I've over heard brothers leaving saying what was that ? A degree or a actual trial. These are the brothers that I admire the most.


Cool!


Bro. A said:


> YES!!! A shame that people do that.


100% agree Brother.


----------

